# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Счет-фактура для 1с 7.7 ТиС 9.2

## maxxisveta

Народ, помогите, пожалуйста! Нужна внешняя форма счет-фактуры для ТиС 9.2 *с выбором ответственных лиц (и доверенности бы тоже желательно)*. На infostart смотрел, там ничего нет, кроме как для 1с 8. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Infarch

Вот здесь выложили:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...83%D1%80%D0%B0

----------


## maxxisveta

Большое спасибо!

----------


## andreygrey

Выводится окно сообщения, не печатаются сч-фактура, кто знает в чем проблема?
 Кто знает, помогите...
 МнЧ.СтранаК = РаспредГТД.Страна.Код;
 {\\SERVER\1CBASES\TRADE2\DB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF11 37.ERT(504)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Код)

----------


## Infarch

Вот здесь проводятся обсуждения по теме счет-фактуры 2012 года.
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0.
там есть ссылка на сайт its, где можно скачать новые формы от самих 1с
и по теме МнЧ.СтранаК = РаспредГТД.Страна.Код; 
рассказывается как решить, там код править надо,
но вполне очевидно, что сначала лучше посмотреть новые.

----------


## andreygrey

Спасибо большое, решил свою проблему.
скачал файл счет-фактуры 100% работающий.
Все работает у меня!!!

----------


## Infarch

Радует, что помог. :)

----------


## Dushess

При печати счет-фактуры нового образца в Торговле и склад, если услуги, должны ставится прочерки в графах грузоотправитель и грузополучатель, а ставятся фирма и адрес. Как исправить данную проблему?

----------

